# Raw Feeding Seminar



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This looks interesting, just a little too far for me unfortunately. I've emailed them to see if they are doing any more . Taken from Natural Instincts news letter x 

Raw Feeding Seminar
For those of you who are interested in hearing about natural dog nutrition from the viewpoint of a vet, Nick Thompson, a leading holistic vet and staunch supporter of raw feeding will be giving a talk on 20th October 2012 at Cobtree Manor Golf Club, Maidstone, Kent entitled "Natural Dog Nutrition: A Practical Scientific Approach". Topics to be covered will include why processed foods are undesirable, canine digestion, supplements, feeding for different life stages as well as specific problems such as colitis, coprophagia and kidney disease and a whole host of other issues of interest to any dog owner. Registration starts at 9am with tea and coffee, with the seminar commencing at 9.30am. There will also be a buffet lunch as well as mid-morning and afternoon tea/coffee breaks. Tickets cost £50 each plus £1.90 admin fee for Paypal, and may be purchased by contacting the organizer Kelly Moss direct at [email protected] or via Paypal by sending money to [email protected]. Natural Instinct will be offering a discount voucher for 20% off all purchases via our website to all attendees, and it is hoped that samples of our products will also be available to take away. We know that this talk will interest many of you who already feed raw, but why not bring along a friend and introduce them to the benefits of natural feeding too!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow what a full day. I didn't know there was so much to say about raw feeding


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i saw this! i feed raw, and have joined a facebook group called "raw feeding"loads of good advice, they mentioned this talk on there, but the tickets for this are £50 each, i was hoping he might come to Essex to do a talk, but dont think he willx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh will look into the Facebook page, sounds good xx


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

speak to you on there !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lee loving the Raw Feeding on Facebook, fantastic , thanks xx


----------

